# William Fenner



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2006)

William Fenner, English Puritan (1600 - 1640), was a well-respected minister who was educated at Pembroke College, Cambridge. Benjamin Brooks in _Lives of the Puritans_ says that "he was much resorted to as a casuist, and much admired by some of the nobility." Some of his famous quotes and works (_A Treatise of Conscience_ is not listed but is included in his _Works_) are noted below. His _Works_ were published by John Geree, with a second edition published by Matthew Poole.

"œDive into thy own soul; anticipate and prevent thy own heart. Haunt thy heart with promises, threatenings, mercies, judgements, and commandments. Let meditation trace thy heart. Hale thy heart before God." - William Fenner

"œ[Meditation] musters up all weapons, and gathers all forces of arguments for to press our sins, and lay them heavy upon the heart." -- William Fenner

"Grace comes not to take away a man's affections [emotions], but to take them up." - William Fenner



> William Fenner. _The Works._ London: E. Tyler for I. Stafford, 1658. This collected works of a highly regarded Puritan is often found seriously incomplete, with one or more parts missing. This copy lacks one page, a short paragraph of address to the reader between the title and text of 'Use and Benefit'; generally quite a nice copy of a very scarce work. The general titles are as follows (though there are subtitles as well): XXIX Choice Sermons [Use and Benefit of Divine Meditation and 28 further sermons with separate title pages], Treatise of the Affections, Christ's Alarm to Drowsie Saints, Wilfull Impenitency, The Spirituall Man's Directory, Hidden Manna, The Continuation of Christ's Alarm.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2006)

I recently acquired William Fenner's _Remains_ published by Simeon Ashe, Matthew Poole, et al. (1657), which contains seven of his works, including _A Treatise on the Sabbath_. Still reading, but the Sabbath Treatise is particularly good.


----------

